# Has anyone worked for the DoD overseas as a coder?



## cloughhb (Jul 29, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone has experience with coding overseas for the DoD, specifically in Europe.  I have applied for a few jobs over there, but it's probably a long shot since I've only been coding for about a month.  But I have a lot of experience with billing and A/R collections, so I guess you never know.  I'm also hoping that my current status as a government employee might help me get over there too.

If anyone has experience:

What was the hiring timeline?

Did you like it?

How was the on-the-job training?

Other than being patient, do you have any advice for someone looking to get a job over there?


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Jul 30, 2014)

I did a full reply in the other post labeled "USA Jobs"


----------



## NginaL (Jul 30, 2014)

*Overseas Work*

What was the hiring timeline? The hiring timeline depends on the alot of things. First, is the country you are looking to be hired to. Some countries have very strict document requirements and some don't. I have seen people ready to go as soon as 2 months after they get their offer letter and some take as long as 6 months. Second, is security clearance?Are you looking with the federal government now? Do you have security clearance? If so, you just saved yourself a chunk of waiting time. Third, is this DOD contract or are you going to a coding job within the federal government? If a DOD contract, some are good at what they do, some have no idea what it takes to get an employee from the United States to the overseas job site. My compnay was SAIC, and they did a great job, I thought.

Did you like it? It was the greatest adventure I have ever had. I would return in a heartbeat. BUT, i did meet alot of complainers, overseas living is not for everyone. I will say this....try and think of your favorite foods and your favorite shows and try to live without them for a couple of weeks see how you feel. Some people want to take America wherever they go, so having things so new all the time upsets them. Some love it.

How was the on-the-job training? I did  5-6 days on the job training and then i was on my own. Technically I had fellow coders who i could call all the time for help, so i was never without resources. 

Other than being patient, do you have any advice for someone looking to get a job over there? Most of the process to getting hired overseas is out of your hands. The company hiring you will be doing all of the heavy lifting so you just have to do what they ask you immediately such as ..."get this notarized", " go to the embassy with these documents"...etc( everything for me seemed urgent and I had to do it ASAP;0)

Good Luck!


----------



## cloughhb (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for your replies!  I will definitely check out the contract companies that were mentioned in a previous post.  I think I'm most worried about only speaking English in foreign countries.  Currently, I am a federal employee, so I technically can apply for status openings with DoD, but I usually don't make it far with them in the process as a new(er) coder.  So many options to check this weekend.  Again, I thank you for your replies.


----------

